# River Hill Winter 2014 - February 8th, 2014



## Ninja Storm (Dec 18, 2013)

(yay more River Hill comps)

River Hill Winter 2014 will occur on February 8th, 2014. The events are:


2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
3x3 OH - 2 rounds
3x3 BLD
4x4
5x5
7x7

Please check the website for information on scheduling and cutoffs. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 3, 2014)

There's just a little over a month to register. Sign up before it's too late!


----------



## uvafan (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone up for a Guildford Challenge attempt? I wanna try it.

(I'm looking at you, Kevin and someone who is willing to do feet. )


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 31, 2014)

So there's supposed to be snow on February 8th, the day of River Hill Winter. If y'all weren't here for RH Winter 2012, schools here will close for any drop of snow. At the moment, I am looking into alternate locations. If you were planning on attending, please read all updates being e-mailed out. Up to date information will be given there.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm definitely coming...


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Feb 7, 2014)

I hope to meet you guys there tomorrow! I'm excited. I will be doing 2x2 and 3x3 speedsolves. Once again, see you there!


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't gotten any emails for this. Is the venue still the same? I've heard there is supposed to be a tiny bit of snow on Saturday, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 8, 2014)

An email was sent out, it's still on for tomorrow at the same place.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Feb 8, 2014)

See you there!


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope it's not too hard to drive...


----------



## uvafan (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm sick today, so I won't be there. :/ Good luck to all!


----------



## JackJ (Feb 8, 2014)

KCIII


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 8, 2014)

woah wut. Kevin. now I will never beat you.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 9, 2014)

Didn't make 7x7 cutoff?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice 3x3 average Kevin

but seriously, only one BLD success?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well. That went interestingly for me.

First official solve ever = +2. Average at home: sub-16. Average at comp: 19.10.

But I got a PB single of 14.00 seconds, non-lucky. How about that. XD.


uvafan said:


> I'm sick today, so I won't be there. :/ Good luck to all!



Yeah dude Eli that sucks. None of the rest of us made the second round of 3x3.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 9, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Nice 3x3 average Kevin
> 
> but seriously, only one BLD success?



something something crazy cutoffs


----------



## Skullush (Feb 9, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Didn't make 7x7 cutoff?



You kept it <3


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 13, 2014)

Results are up! Congrats to Kevin for now being 12th in the world and 2nd in the US!

congrats to myself for top 30 in the world for OH


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Results are up! Congrats to Kevin for now being 12th in the world and *2nd in the US*?



UNDERSTATEMENT! He's 2nd in North America!


----------

